# Screening Mammography G0202, G0204, G0206



## gwoodruff (May 7, 2010)

Can anyone imagine why a practice who had normally billed ten to 20 mammography codes: G0202, G0204, G0206 in 2008, now their count has risen up to 1100 of these codes?  Any rationale???  I've checked CMS and didn't notice any significant reasoning there...  Any help is appreciated. Thank you in advance for your feedback.


----------

